# Dartfrog exhibits at Zoos/Aquariums



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

This weekend I was at a local zoo and of course they had the typical dart frog exhibit with 3 varities mixed together in a very poorly setup habitat. I have seen other exhibits which were much more impressive than what I expiereinced this weekend. But my question is who has the best dart frog exhibit among zoos and aqauriums? I'm sure their has to be some institution with some relative nice displays.


----------



## bLue_reverie (Mar 2, 2008)

I can say I've seen more bad than good.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that is a tough one since all will be based on personal taste, but the Baltimore Aquairum has the best i have seen.


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Julio said:


> the Baltimore Aquairum has the best i have seen.


I agree. They have a very knowledgeable staff.


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

Not Dendrobatids, but I have seen some very nice photos of Columbus Zoo's golden frog exhibit, it looks enormous.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

The Tulsa zoo has the best that I have seen. It is enormous. By my guess, it is 20 feet wide, 15 feet deep and 16-20 feet high. Also, it is in a rainforest building, so it is open air. You could actually touch the frogs if you wanted to. Although you obviously should never touch them.
It has mostly green and black auratus and Leucs. They did have a couple of Azureus, but a snake came in through the wall and ate the Azureus. It also has tiny brown frogs that came in with the plants, and about 40 anoles, though I have only seen one. It is said to have around 130 dendrobates, and they are mostly juveniles. There are lots of broms and some orchids, large logs and trees for climbing. Very nicely done.

It is really fun to stand by the exhibit for about 10 minutes, and listen to all of the parents tell their children not to touch them because they are posinous. (Some question the zoo's responsibility to have poison frogs in an open environment.) Some people do not even look because they think since there is no glass that it is just plants over on that side. (There are monkeys behind glass on the other side.) I have spent up to 20 minutes, but I could spend a couple of hours just looking for all of the frogs.

We have a routine, where my wife and child just leave me there and they continue on through the rest of the rainforest exhibits, and then to the gift shop outside the rainforest, and I just meet up with them there.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

do you have any pics of the Tulsa exhibit?


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

The Atlanta Botanical Gardens has three huge green house with tons of dart frogs running around and they also have 3 or 4 frog habitats that we quite impressive, but of course they breed frogs there in their lab area for research, etc. Just thought I share. :wink:


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow
That sounds awesome
I would love to see that exhibit
I've seen one at the Asheboro Zoo in NC, at the time I did'nt know what to look for, I still wouldn't know a lot. The only thing I remember was it was hexagonal and mixed a few different species in it.
I also saw a small tank at the Butterfly House in Key West, probably about 30 gallons that had 3 Azureus in it. It seemed like they knew more about what they were doing but just didnt want a lot to deal with since they also have the butterflies and a couple other things.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Saint Louis Zoo has a cool set-up in the Children's Zoo. It is a dome you can get under.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

The Newport Aquarium exhibit in Newport, Kentucky/Cincinnati, Ohio is ok. It was my first setup that I have seen. The tank was 6' long by 20'' deep by 24'' high. Of course they had a mix of leucs, azureus, 2 color morphs of galacts, and 5 different kind of auratus, I witnessed to auratus wrestle anything that came near them. When I asked the nearest staff member a question about the tank they just responded "I know nothing". That was kinda disheartening. I heard the Columbus Zoo has a nice exhibit.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Here is some from St. Louis this past weekend, I guess I forgot to change the size on the camera till it was to late, any way they had 2 cobalts, 2 luecs and 2 auratus, then they had some golden mantellas (dull as hell)and a couple golden frogs, the tanks were very nice sized. anyways these were really cool to see in person.


----------



## SLEDDER23 (Mar 17, 2005)

fishfry said:


> Not Dendrobatids, but I have seen some very nice photos of Columbus Zoo's golden frog exhibit, it looks enormous.


Columbus Zoo tore down the bldg they had the goldens in, they are now in the reptile house. Additionally they have a tank of azureus. Both are decent enough tanks, but not as nice as I would expect. Not much plant growth, and looks kind of thrown together. 

The tank they had in the old bldg (Johnson Aquatic Complex) was much bigger and had a very nice water feature. However, still not that many plants and you could see hardware, ceiling, walls, etc. all over the place. 

The frogs look skinny as well. Overall, it was disappointing to me at least.

BTW, it is the year of the frog, so you see all sorts of posters, souvenirs, etc all over the place. And they have only two species of actual frogs...


----------



## dwdragon (Aug 14, 2008)

I do have to say that oddly enough as nice of a zoo as San Diego is they don't have any PDF's. Kinda hard to believe. Atleast I didn't see any.


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

The kansascity zoo defidently is not good.15 adult azeurus in a 20 Gallon with 1 small plant.Neither is the Omaha.


----------

